# ed not fun help me guys



## Beefcake (Jul 31, 2012)

done pct and libido is down.  Did test and dec 400,500. Noodle not working. Should I try cab,are or more hcg.    Need help now


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 31, 2012)

Did you stop the deca before you stopped the test? What was the PCT?


----------



## Tilltheend (Jul 31, 2012)

Get yourself on a test booster there are other things you can try also I would suggest this one first.


----------



## Malevolence (Jul 31, 2012)

^^^ this is probably the reason.  I am stopping deca 4 weeks before I stop test.  Not to sure on a good fix but I would vitamin b6 and caber as well


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah you gotta give us more info then that bro! Was test ran longer then deca? We're you taking an AI? Caber throughout cycle? What was PCT, what did you run? At what dose? And for how long? How long have you been done with PCT?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 31, 2012)

Ya bro hook us up.


----------



## Beefcake (Jul 31, 2012)

sorry guys.  Great replies though.  Test 2 weeks longer. Test 16 wks Dec 14.  Did pct for a month. 40 40 40 40 Clomid 50 50 50 50. Hcg during cycle not in pct. No Ai in pct age 37.


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 31, 2012)

See this is why I'm doubtful of running a 19nor


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 31, 2012)

You may want to get some bloodwork done and start from there...


----------



## HH (Jul 31, 2012)

Thats weird bro, it could be a number of things, have you that of the chance it possibly being psychological?


----------



## lean (Jul 31, 2012)

HH said:


> Thats weird bro, it could be a number of things, have you that of the chance it possibly being psychological?



LOL - that was my problem when my wife would talk about who was picking up junior in the middle of banging - suddenly limp noodle....hahahahaha But now thats not the issue.  Have you ever tried pt 141 or MT-II? Both give me a raging boner that lasts almost TOO long! LOL  Of course yo get the added tanning benefit with MT-II. Good luck bro - dont despair.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jul 31, 2012)

This is why I usually stop Deca, three weeks before ending test. I also always take .5 caber twice a week whenever taking 19nors, as well as 50mg of proviron a day!  Don't be too sure that it's not psychological, sometimes the thought of losing my libido, makes me lose my libido. Lol, the mind is very powerful.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 31, 2012)

Without bloodwork we're shooting in the dark but my guess is that you haven't recovered. I'm just guessing your T is just still low. Like I said, it's just a guess without bloodwork. Even with hcg during the cycle that's a weak pct for running a 19nor brother. You should of ran an AI throughout also and blasted hcg heavy before starting clomid nolva. Regardless of that, get some labs done ASAP. In the meantime hit up manpower and pick up some cialis (tadalafil). The fellas are right though, once it happens it gets in your head and then it happens more because you're worried it's gonna happen again. The cialis should take care of that though. If not, contact zeek about running his COCKtail of death lol


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 31, 2012)

the no AI during pct is your problem.  i just did the same thing and had ED......got on some Adex and within 2 days hard as a rock.  your E is probably too high.  Try that first.


----------



## booze (Jul 31, 2012)

Get some formeron going, that shit works.


----------



## HH (Jul 31, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Without bloodwork we're shooting in the dark but my guess is that you haven't recovered. I'm just guessing your T is just still low. Like I said, it's just a guess without bloodwork. Even with hcg during the cycle that's a weak pct for running a 19nor brother. You should of ran an AI throughout also and blasted hcg heavy before starting clomid nolva. Regardless of that, get some labs done ASAP. In the meantime hit up manpower and pick up some cialis (tadalafil). The fellas are right though, once it happens it gets in your head and then it happens more because you're worried it's gonna happen again. The cialis should take care of that though. If not, contact zeek about running his COCKtail of death lol



lmao zeeks cocktail of death ftw!


----------



## Beefcake (Jul 31, 2012)

2yr old son was watching, maybe that's why. Libido is still down, usually a horn dog when off.  Will try an adex you guys are great. Thanks for the help


----------



## 0tj0 (Aug 1, 2012)

Beefcake said:


> 2yr old son was watching, maybe that's why. Libido is still down, usually a horn dog when off.  Will try an adex you guys are great. Thanks for the help



...ya i would say that could do it

But were things ok while on cycle and while on pct?


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 2, 2012)

Yupp a 2 yr old is worst then any 19nor out there...


----------

